

Linode is offering KVM virtualization (no beta opt-in) - sschueller
http://i.imgur.com/gbArwnh.png

======
brianwawok
Pros / cons of KVM?

~~~
seax
Pro: It's faster

Con: There are still issues being worked out, support seems to be staying on
top of it though.

